# I can't drive anymore



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

Over the last few months I have found it harder and harder to drive. I have had my license for over three and a half years I have never had any problems driving. About 6 months after I got my license I notice I would start to feel dizzy and unbalanced driving on the freeway or on mountain roads and overpasses. I used to be able to shrug it off. Last winter I finally began to find it impossible to drive on the highway for any time longer than a few minutes. Then I find it hard to wait at stoplights. Now I basically don't drive anywhere except on the empty back roads around where I grew up. I am confined to hitching rides, walking or taking the bus and its hard for me to get anywhere.


----------



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't Know I feel vertigo because of anxiety or I have anxiety because I feel vertigo.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting. I'm sorry to hear that. Does this not happen walking through a crowd? I tense up sometimes when I'm cornered between two cars infront and beside me, I become self-aware. I think this is exactly what I feel walking through a crowd of people though. Is there a lot of traffic when this happens?... Mountain roads... hmm.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can u belive..i have bought my two wheeler n drove only eight times since 11 months..its so scary


----------



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

@fredbloggs02
yes, traffic does seem to make it worse. i have never noticed crowds bothering me but when i walk on an overpass over a freeway i get similar sensations.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mestizo1991 said:


> Over the last few months I have found it harder and harder to drive. I have had my license for over three and a half years I have never had any problems driving. About 6 months after I got my license I notice I would start to feel dizzy and unbalanced driving on the freeway or on mountain roads and overpasses. I used to be able to shrug it off. Last winter I finally began to find it impossible to drive on the highway for any time longer than a few minutes. Then I find it hard to wait at stoplights. Now I basically don't drive anywhere except on the empty back roads around where I grew up. I am confined to hitching rides, walking or taking the bus and its hard for me to get anywhere.


well,,, simply: u think a lot!!! u should learne how to do things without thinking! Ifelt the same some time ago,,,,,,,,,,

can u take someone with u????


----------



## sewsho (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe it is not driving that is causing this, but a condition is causing dizziness, while driving, maybe drugs that you took that says "be careful when operating heavy machinery"

Seems dangerous, not only to you but to people around you, a doctor should help exactly what's going on


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Interesting. I have the same experience. I've driven maybe twice in the past year as a result. 

Stoplights ARE the worst. I feel like I'm seeing the car back up slightly, if that makes any sense? 

In 2009 I stopped driving due to a new medication that made me very slow to react. I had no interest in being a hazard. Though I'm not on the medication anymore I've lost my confidence in being able to focus. The cause for me is unclear but I do feel it's rooted in anxiety. I feel for you.


----------



## NorseAtheist (Aug 4, 2009)

This sounds like a medication problem to me.. Like when i miss a dosage of my Venlofaxin Bluefish i can drop out driving or whatever, and also get the mechanical zapping torture treatment..


----------



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

i was taking prozac for about 2 months but it didn't really help me at all


----------

